# Looking to get a new bass.



## NickS (Jun 9, 2013)

I haven't bought a bass since roughly 2001 when I played bass in my band back then. I had two low level ESP LTD basses back then, just 4 stringers, one in standard tuning and one as a backup/drop tuning. Anyways, I am thinking about a 5 stringer this time and I will probably go with a Carvin XB75. I like the longer scale and being able to choose most of the options and not having to go with a basswood body or the like. I also see that ESP has the F series that look pretty close to what I want. What else is out there that you guys know of with longer than standard scale, 5 strings, preferably alder/swamp ash/mahogany body, standard production model or custom if not too expensive (I don't want to spend so much that it gets in the way of buying more guitars but I also plan on keeping this bass most likely forever so it can't be to base or poor construction).

Sorry for the long post, but let me know what kind of quality basses are out there for me


----------



## NickS (Jun 11, 2013)

Also, what pickups would be good. Again I am looking for versatility and something I can keep forever.


----------



## knuckle_head (Jun 12, 2013)

Don't dismiss basswood - it may be ugly but it has a great sound. My 4 string Quake (#1) is made of it.

What ever pickups you get, make sure they are EMG/DC style - this will give you latitude to get any of a number of different brands or custom pups down the road.


----------



## NickS (Jun 12, 2013)

Good to know about the pickups. Any other suggestions.


----------



## HaMMerHeD (Jun 12, 2013)

The higher-end ESP/LTD F and B series basses are fantastic. Carvin is great too. If you are contemplating pickup changes, though, something with somewhat standard routes is a good plan. For a 5-string, the EMG 40 series extended housing (4.0"x1.5") is about as standard as it gets. Delano, Bartolini, and Nordstrand all make pickups that can drop right in. And of course EMG has a wide variety of pickups in that casing, from P and J, all the way to coil-switchable ceramic humbuckers. Most ESP/LTD soapbar equipped basses are routed to accept EMG 40 series pups. Carvin makes their own pickups, so there's no guarantee there will ever be an aftermarket drop-in replacement.

EMG gets a lot of shit from guitarists (as near as I can tell, it's mostly for being what EMG has always been: hi-fi, low noise, active pickups) but their bass pickups are generally appreciated by most bassists, save some vintage snobs. 

As "tonewood" goes...there are more important things to worry about here. Pups, pre, strings, technique, etc. Wood should be the least of your concerns, unless it is so soft you can dent it with a harsh look.


----------



## NickS (Jun 12, 2013)

Yeah, I wasn't too worried about the wood, I just prefer non-basswood typically. Thanks for the recommendations though.


----------



## kurotenshi (Jun 12, 2013)

I encourage you to try Yamaha RBX and TRBX basses, they are really well built and versatile.


----------



## NickS (Jun 12, 2013)

I was meaning to check those out as I have heard good things about them. I actually had a Yamaha guitar back in the day that I bought used from a local store, but I had no idea what I was looking for back then so I didn't keep it all that long.


----------



## Horizongeetar93 (Jun 13, 2013)

Fender Jazz's are always nice, great sound. If you can upgrade the pickups then you'll get a much better sound. I only have an Ibanez SR505 but I love the sound that i get from it, as you heard in my tone test demo. tough to upgrade the ibanez though.


----------



## Thornmoon (Jun 13, 2013)

I have both a Carvin (LB76PF) and ESP LTD (B205SM-FL). Both are fretless models.

You'll be hard pressed to find better construction and attention to detail as Carvin. The playability and tone are great and there are hundreds of customizing options.







Having said that the ESP is rapidly becoming my go-to bass. Great "mwah" and overall tone. It's light and has a fast neck. I like the satin body finish as well.


----------



## NickS (Jun 13, 2013)

I know plenty about the quality of a Carvin. Currently that is the only brand I have for electric guitars, and I've got four of them. Having said that, does anyone have experience with/own an Ibanez BTB series bass. They have features I want (35" scale, neck-thru, 5 string, Bartolini pickups) and this one is particular, the BTB675M model, seems to be going for about $850 new. The Carvin I would get, most likely the XB75, would be at least $1,500 once I get done speccing it out because I can't help myself Being more limited on options and going with the Ibanez might be a good thing.

Here is a link to the Ibanez:
Electric Basses BTB - BTB675M | Ibanez guitars


----------



## Thornmoon (Jun 13, 2013)

I owned a BTB 6 string back in the day. It was a good bass. I didnt like the individual string bridge pieces though. They seemed "cheap" but perhaps they've improved them since I had mine.


----------



## NickS (Jun 13, 2013)

I think the BTB675M might be what I end up with. If I go that way, it will also be my first Ibanez


----------



## HaMMerHeD (Jun 13, 2013)

That's a nice bass.


----------



## illimmigrant (Jun 13, 2013)

Dingwall Combustion.


----------



## NickS (Jun 13, 2013)

Well, I think it's gonna be the Ibby. It appears to have most everything I really like, and I've always been one to upgrade hardware/pick ups if need be. The last time I spent under $1,500 on an instrument was my first Carvin in about 2000. The Dingwall sounds nice, but the only one in their lineup that is even close in price is still made in China. And I don't really like the look of them much Look for an NBD soon


----------



## HaMMerHeD (Jun 13, 2013)

Your pup upgrade options will be limited with the btb. But pre options are good.


----------



## Konfyouzd (Jun 13, 2013)

+1 for basswood... My BTB405QM is a beast...


----------



## NickS (Jun 14, 2013)

Pulled the trigger on the Ibby Might be here as early as tomorrow. NBD to follow


----------



## Konfyouzd (Jun 14, 2013)

Smart man...


----------



## iron blast (Jun 16, 2013)

awesome choice man


----------

